# Samuel Gawith - 1792 Flake



## IHT

as a newbie, i tried Rattrays Hal o' the Wynd, which is excellent in its own right. on my return trip to the shop, i told them i wanted something with more kick, so they tossed me a tin of SG Bracken Flake (which i also reviewed), and that REALLY had a lot more kick.

i had learned shortly thereafter that Bracken Flake was almost identical to 1792 Flake except that there's an additive to 1792 called "tonquin". 
well, the tin aromas are very distinct, that's for sure. when i first opened the Bracken, i loved the aroma. with the 1792, i thought i was in trouble, wasn't what i was groovin on...

well, i'm about halfway through the tin, and it's still a little too moist to give it a fair review. the tonquin additive takes some getting use to, and the 1792 does pack a pretty good nicotine whallop for those of you who need a good nic kick in the pants.

i have a small bowl i keep by my tins that i put moist baccy in to let dry out for a while. last night, i finally tried some erinmore flake (like nyquil in tobacco form - but wasn't bad), and there was a pinch worth left in the bowl. so, when i took out the 1792, i just put it in the bowl, mixed it all up and stuff my pipe with it.

so, not a fair review as it's still a little moist and mixed with leafy nyquil (erinmore flake).

this was the first time i've been able to smoke the 1792 without constant relights, and it made tons of smoke (that my wife actually likes the room note  ). the ash was nice and soft, white as could be. the pipe i'm using for these "lakeland flakes" is not sufficiently broken in, so the edges didn't burn all the way, but no big deal.

flavors? well, hard to describe, but they take getting use to, that's for sure. you can really taste the tonquin when you smoke it. gives a nice tingle on the tongue, never any "bite" though. does hit you in the gut with the nicotine, it's strong stuff. really wish i could describe this, it's like a dark spice, kinda musty, like imagining someone smoking in an old attic on the finish.

will give another update when the tobac dries to where it's best.

if i had to give it a rank from 1-10, this would be a 7 for me. not bad at all, but you _have to_ really groove on the tonquin flavor for it to be ranked any higher. you can't bash on the quality of the leaf, the thickness of the flakes, the burning qualities and all that - just the flavor is either for you, or it's not. and i'm on the fence so far, maybe when it dries out a bit more i might lean more toward an 8 rating. 
it's recommended - you have to try a tin once, maybe you'll love it.


----------



## Don Fernando

Great stuff indeed. I like to mix just a bit of heavily cased black cavendish with 1792 .. not to much, but just enough to sweeten it a little.


----------



## tzilt

To me tonquin tastes like Vanilla and Licorice had a baby and that baby was raised by wolves in a swamp, but in a good way.


----------



## IHT

good analogy.
too bad i never came back to review this.


----------



## Mad Hatter

IHT said:


> good analogy.
> too bad i never came back to review this.


Thanks for bumping this guys :gn

I have a tin of 1792 thats been sitting on my shelf sealed for two months. Now I'm gonna have to pop it tonight.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Ok, I smoked it and seeing as its pretty one dimensional and straight-forward I'll just add a few comments.

After sticking my nose in the tin several times over a couple of minutes I finally realized what it reminded me of. Nasal snuff. Is that what you smelled Greg? (I also agree with the above comparison) I loaded it up, lit easily with a charring light. Yuk. This sucks! Two minutes later I'm thinking "this is pretty good", "no, this sucks!" and so on. About halfway it began tasting less like snuff and more like Bracken Flake, about the same time my chest began to tighten up, but the snuff was still there. I think there is a ton of nicotene in this. I never got the gut-punch but the tightness in the chest was totally new to me. My throat and lungs felt like I had inhaled a face full of black pepper (BTW I DIDN'T inhale). The snuff slowly subsided as it burned on into the bottom of the bowl and in the end it just tasted like Bracken Flake. Funny thing is I think after a few more bowls I might just like this.


----------



## IHT

Mad Hatter said:


> After sticking my nose in the tin several times over a couple of minutes I finally realized what it reminded me of. Nasal snuff. Is that what you smelled Greg?


never had nasal snuff, don't know if that's it or not.


----------



## Mad Hatter

IHT said:


> never had nasal snuff, don't know if that's it or not.


I just looked up Tonquin Flavouring (GB sp) on Yahoo. Shows Tonquin bean, tonka bean, tonque bean. Got some hits on herbalism, essences, a snuff shop and a snuff forum. LOL

http://snuffhouse.org/discussion/469/snuff-moistening-technique/


----------



## tzilt

Mad Hatter said:


> I just looked up Tonquin Flavouring (GB sp) on Yahoo. Shows Tonquin bean, tonka bean, tonque bean. Got some hits on herbalism, essences, a snuff shop and a snuff forum. LOL


Wow, good nose Mad Hatter!


----------



## tzilt

Mad Hatter said:


> Thanks for bumping this guys :gn


I actually thought the post was a week old instead of 1 year and 1 week old....takes me about 4 months to get used to the new year.


----------



## Will_S

I like 1792 but I got to prefer bracken, its a great end of evening smoke and always comparitively light on the taste buds (compared to 1792 anyway)

I do have some 17 92 thats about a year old, been in an airtight mason jar most of theat time. Next time it warms up enough to make a long bowl feasible, maybe I'll give it a spin (or maybe vice versa) it is good stuff.


----------



## mcdevster

I just tried three samuel gawith tobacos... squadron leader, full virginia, and 1792 flake... Oddly enough 1792 was my favorite - although I don't see it as an all day smoke for me... I grab squadron more often, but 1792 flake for me is a treat.. very odd flavor and smell to it - it is rich and quite mellow in a way - but very heavy nicotine very heavy room note..


----------



## Quick_nick

I hated something about 1792 and I think it was the tonquin. I smoked one bowl and after I fisnished I knew I would never reach for it again. I kept it around for a month or so and never reached for it so I had to trade it off, just not my cup of tea.


----------



## Hermit

I hate the taste of tonquin.
1792 is not for me!


----------



## Cheeto

mcdevster said:


> I just tried three samuel gawith tobacos... squadron leader, full virginia, and 1792 flake... Oddly enough 1792 was my favorite - although I don't see it as an all day smoke for me... I grab squadron more often, but 1792 flake for me is a treat.. very odd flavor and smell to it - it is rich and quite mellow in a way - but very heavy nicotine very heavy room note..


A once in awhile smoke for sure, I couldn't see myself puffing it often. With the heavy nicotine and large volume of smoke I always get out of this blend it's reserved for colder nights after a good dinner.


----------



## Sawyer

Cheeto said:


> A once in awhile smoke for sure, I couldn't see myself puffing it often. With the heavy nicotine and large volume of smoke I always get out of this blend it's reserved for colder nights after a good dinner.


It is a once in a while smoke for me as well even though I love it. It is because of the strength. I always smoke it in one of my smaller bowls as well. Since I quit smoking cigarettes, a lot of the higher nicotine tobaccos now send my head spinning if I am not careful. I wish they would make a tobacco with this flavoring but a little more mild. Maybe they do and I just don't know about it? I have taken to doing a 50/50 mix of this and Carter Hall. That doesn't really hit the spot like the straight up mixture does though.


----------



## paperairplane

supposedly the SG cob plug is 1792 before it is cut into flakes - the tonquin is added after it is cut, so the larger cob has less surface area to absorb the flavoring


----------



## Sawyer

paperairplane said:


> supposedly the SG cob plug is 1792 before it is cut into flakes - the tonquin is added after it is cut, so the larger cob has less surface area to absorb the flavoring


I like the flavoring, I wish the tobacco was lighter in the nicotine department. Like if they made a Best Brown Flake with this topping I would be all over it.


----------



## paperairplane

Just popped a tin - needs drying time for sure, but what a tin aroma - kind of like vanilla nyquil... really interesting flavors in the second third of a bowl, nice dark burley/ Va kind of flavors.

Even too damp, rubs out really easy, packs easy, lights well, smokes well. Flavorful without being cloying. Strong - I am not nic sensitive, but after a bowl of this I just wanted to sit and relax... I was using a tall, narrow cob. I am thinking this weekend I may have to try a large (thumb size bowl) briar, dry this out nicely and rub it out well. I am guessing I can make 30-40 mins of smoking this before heart palpitations kick in...

Much potential here, I think.


----------



## paperairplane

Eyap - this is good. Not something I smoke every day, but I have found myself geting drawn back to the 1792. I have tried some different preparations, and I really think the only way to go is a gentle roll/stuff of large chunks of flake. Maybe some fully rubbed out on top to help the light. Definitely let this dry out a good bit.

There is not a good description for the casing on this tobacco. Really its own thing. 

Just get a tin and try it out.


----------



## mbearer

Working through my first bowl of this now and I am almost done. It is really hard to describe the flavor of the topping but I REALLY like it.

The roof of my mouth has a dried out tingly feel and so does my tongue and there is a BIG dose of vitamin N in here but I am just... Relaxed... puffing away almost in a state of zen enjoying the flavor which has been steady the whole bowl.

I don't see this being an every day type of tobacco. But I see it always being at the top of a list for unwinding after a nice dinner. Not rushing just chilling throw in some good friends, great conversation, and a nice spicy Shiraz wine and I think I would be in heaven right now... As it is I am sitting in my basement media room I just finished happy as a clam and de-stressed after a hectic day. 

I know... Not a great tobacco review but this one made me just unwind and go I LOVE THIS. More of a review of the feeling it has elicited.


----------



## commonsenseman

mbearer said:


> Working through my first bowl of this now and I am almost done. It is really hard to describe the flavor of the topping but I REALLY like it.
> 
> The roof of my mouth has a dried out tingly feel and so does my tongue and there is a BIG dose of vitamin N in here but I am just... Relaxed... puffing away almost in a state of zen enjoying the flavor which has been steady the whole bowl.
> 
> I don't see this being an every day type of tobacco. But I see it always being at the top of a list for unwinding after a nice dinner. Not rushing just chilling throw in some good friends, great conversation, and a nice spicy Shiraz wine and I think I would be in heaven right now... As it is I am sitting in my basement media room I just finished happy as a clam and de-stressed after a hectic day.
> 
> I know... Not a great tobacco review but this one made me just unwind and go I LOVE THIS. More of a review of the feeling it has elicited.


I think that's a great review Mike. That's how I feel about 1792 as well. I don't smoke it every day, but when I do, it's a special treat. Tremendous stuff that has no equal. I'm happy to call it my favorite tobacco.


----------



## Habanolover

OK you guys have convinced me. I have a tin of this that is about 6 months old. I am going to make it my smoke for tomorrow after dinner.


----------



## commonsenseman

Habanolover said:


> OK you guys have convinced me. I have a tin of this that is about 6 months old. I am going to make it my smoke for tomorrow after dinner.


Be interested to hear what you think, a 6 month old tin should be perfect!


----------



## Habanolover

I will say first off that this tobacco is interesting. I get hints of floral but it seems like it is a floral spice. (Have never heard of a floral spice :noidea

There are tiny hints of leather in it that seem to come and go. The tonquin is very interesting and I can see how this is a love/hate blend. It is not at the top of my list but so far I am enjoying it quite a bit. :tu


----------



## Mister Moo

What can seem like an overbearing scent quickly moderates after the tin is cracked and the tabak meets air. It smokes way more tame a week or two after opening. I like it on the fresh (therefore moist) side for the pungency but, as it dries out, it smokes easier.


----------



## Habanolover

Mister Moo said:


> What can seem like an overbearing scent quickly moderates after the tin is cracked and the tabak meets air. It smokes way more tame a week or two after opening. I like it on the fresh (therefore moist) side for the pungency but, as it dries out, it smokes easier.


Actually Dan, I think that I like the tonquin in all it's glory. It adds an interesting flavor to the baccy and it definitely adds and interesting aroma on the room note. I will try it a little on the moist side next time. :mrgreen:

I do believe that this tobacco is a winner! :tu


----------



## commonsenseman

Glad you liked it, it may take a little getting used to & some trial-&-error before you fully appreciate it though. It was love at first sight for me, but it still took a while to perfect my smoking "procedures". It's certainly an interesting leaf, I too prefer it heavy on the Tonquin.

Also, I like it better folded-n-stuffed, but to each his own.


----------



## Siv

1792 is the Marmite of the pipe baccy world - either you love it or hate it. I have a good 15oz of the stuff so you can guess my feelings on it.


----------



## CaptainEnormous

I'm a little reticent to post, since I've noted elsewhere on the forums that 1792 nearly toppled me on my first attempt. In retrospect, it was definitely the Tonquin topping that I didn't agree with. I'm 3/4 of the way through this bowl, which I packed yesterday and let sit for 24 hours. Much of the strong Tonquin scent seems to have dissipated. What's left is an outstanding strong, sandalwood-flavored, tobacco. This stuff is really, really good. . .


----------



## El Gringo

Ooooh, I put in a big order of baccys last nite and this is one that was on the list. Cant wait to give this one a try!


----------



## Cadillac

tzilt said:


> To me tonquin tastes like Vanilla and Licorice had a baby and that baby was raised by wolves in a swamp, but in a good way.


Smoked my first bowl of this last night. I'm not very good at describing flavors, but you did a pretty good job!

I liked this. It is strong, but a little sneaky strong to me. That's ok, I liked the strength. Perhaps due to my cigar smoking background(?).


----------



## commonsenseman

Someone just posted a new review of this: "In over thirty years of pipe smoking I don't think I've had ever tasted anything quite like 1792. I pray I never do again. 
I think I've ruined my pipe."

Classic.


----------



## mbearer

commonsenseman said:


> Someone just posted a new review of this: "In over thirty years of pipe smoking I don't think I've had ever tasted anything quite like 1792. I pray I never do again.
> I think I've ruined my pipe."
> 
> Classic.


LOL I will take that guys pipe AND 1792 off of him  It amazes me how split the world is on 1792. I can't get enough of the stuff.

The taste, the room note, the nic hit.. the only thing I can fault it on is availability...


----------



## Hermit

commonsenseman said:


> Someone just posted a new review of this: "In over thirty years of pipe smoking I don't think I've had ever tasted anything quite like 1792. I pray I never do again.
> I think I've ruined my pipe."
> 
> Classic.


Wasn't me.


----------



## Cadillac

mbearer said:


> LOL I will take that guys pipe AND 1792 off of him  It amazes me how split the world is on 1792. I can't get enough of the stuff.
> 
> The taste, the room note, the nic hit.. the only thing I can fault it on is availability...


Funny how you mention room note. I have a couple of fans to vent smoke out of my smoking room. The wife was with me when I smoked my first bowl. Her late uncle was a pipe smoker, and the smell reminded her so much of her uncle, she wanted me to turn off the fans.


----------



## El Gringo

A bump for this exquisite tobacco.:bowdown:


----------



## ProbateGeek

Appreciation bump.

:biggrin:


----------



## commonsenseman

Here here!

:beerchug:


----------



## IHT

at the last pipe club meeting in November, my buddy asked me to recommend him something... he's an 'aromatic' smoker but wanted something with more "mouth feel", a little bit "heavier", if you get what i'm saying...

so, told him, "hey, if you don't like it, i'll buy it off you. this is one of those 'love it or hate it' kinda blends."

i had never smelled the room note before, until that night. i was amazed.
he also liked the blend, even if he had a hard time keeping it lit straight out of the tin.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Meh - *1792 Flake* is obviously for girls:






:biggrin:

I so want to meet a girl that smokes 1792. Just don't know how I would explain the relationship to my wife...


----------



## commonsenseman

My wife doesn't like any kind of pipe tobaccy, she thinks that 1792 "really stinks". It offends me everytime she says that.


----------



## Hermit

commonsenseman said:


> My wife doesn't like any kind of pipe tobaccy,* she thinks that 1792 "really stinks".* It offends me everytime she says that.


She's right; if that offends you, get over it. :lol:


----------



## ProbateGeek

If "beauty is in the eye of the beholder", stank is. . . where?

:tongue:


----------



## szyzk

This is one of those tobaccos that I forget about. When I smoke it I love it, when I have none open I forget that it exists.

Prefer this wet, by the way. More tonquin!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Be it known that this is solidly in my top three. No, top two. Ahhhhh, what the hell. It's currently my number one, why not!


----------



## lostdog13

ProbateGeek said:


> Be it known that this is solidly in my top three. No, top two. Ahhhhh, what the hell. It's currently my number one, why not!


Can't decide if I like 1792 or FVF better...definitely 1-2 (FM a close 3rd)


----------

